# Photos of children from a public event - legal for website or not?



## Sue Bruce (Nov 7, 2008)

Last night I donated my time and expertise to take photographs for a charity that raises money for the schools in our town.  I was asked to take group shots of trivia quiz participants, and then take candid shots of audience, etc.

In previous years, they have not had a proper photographer, so this year with me doing it they also have the benefit of an on-line gallery in which all the photographs are placed.

I have received an enquiry asking if it's legal to have photographs of children in the gallery.  I do not know the answer to this, and had assumed that since it is a public event (that will also be covered in the newspaper) any photos taken are OK to put in the gallery.

Please note, photos cannot be right-clicked and can only be downloaded without payment.

Please help ... I am worrying about this and the newspaper has run a link to my website so people in the town can see the fun a frivolity!

Sue


----------



## Overread (Nov 7, 2008)

if its a public event and there was no notice at the event preventing photography or limiting its distribution then I can't see why there would be any problem with displaying the shots.


oh and prt Scr


----------



## Sue Bruce (Nov 7, 2008)

what's o and prt scr?


----------



## Overread (Nov 7, 2008)

prt scr - the print screen button on the keyboard - even if people can't right click an image they can still print the screen view - then copy and paste. Also images displayed on the web are also downloaded to a computer anyway (into the temp internet folder).
Seriously though its nothing to worry about - if your using images less than 1000 pixels (and 720pixels on the longest side is quite large enough for most people to display online) then the most anyone can do is make some postcards from them if they so choose to steal.


----------



## Sue Bruce (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for filling me in!!  I had no idea.  My website is at www.suebrucephotography.com.  The images are displayed fairly large, but I have no idea what the actual measurement would be (probably 4x6).  

The organization I volunteered time for understands that they cannot use pictures of children in publications unless they have a release, but from an artistic standpoint, displaying photographs of the event and allowing parents or team members to order photos is perfectly acceptable.

Thank you so much for replying!!

Sue


----------



## skieur (Nov 11, 2008)

Sue Bruce said:


> Thank you for filling me in!! I had no idea. My website is at www.suebrucephotography.com. The images are displayed fairly large, but I have no idea what the actual measurement would be (probably 4x6).
> 
> The organization I volunteered time for understands that they cannot use pictures of children in publications unless they have a release, but from an artistic standpoint, displaying photographs of the event and allowing parents or team members to order photos is perfectly acceptable.
> 
> ...


 
Putting them on a web site is considered publishing too, so you seem a little confused here. A release is needed for advertising purposes.  Artistic and editorial use even involving display/sale and/or publication has been and usually is allowed without a release.

skieur


----------



## Sue Bruce (Nov 11, 2008)

I admit I am definitely confused!!   I think I am going to say that my displaying the photos in a gallery of their own on my website is simply photo journalism, since it covers the event photographically for all to share.  I have no intention of using the photographs, and they are just to record the ambience of the event and offer people who were in the teams or attended the event to see themselves in the photos and perhaps order one.  

Thank you for your help ...

Sue


----------

